# grundwissen Java-Mysql



## GsG9GaG (21. Mai 2004)

Also, erstmal bin ich für jedes Tutorial, was ihr mir liefern könnt, dankbar!

Ich möchte in einem Applet eine Verbindung zu einer mysql Datenbank aufbauen...so, habe mir nun Connector/j 3.0.12 runtergeladen...aber wie und wo muss ich dass jetzt installieren bzw hinpacken? Hab schon im Internet geguckt, aber nichts gefunden...die "mysql-connector-java-3.0.12-production-bin.jar" Datei einfach im Classpatth einfügen?

Brauche ich sonst noch was? Auf meinem Server läuft xampp, also mit mysql...muss auf dem server noch was installiert werden, oder nicht?

ich bitte auch um tutorials!
Schonmal danke

EDIT: Noch ne frage, der der das applet ausführt, muss sich dann nicht auch noch extra was runterladen oder?


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mai 2004)

Zur Installation sollte es genügen, die *mysql-connector-java-3.0.12-production-bin.jar* ins Verzeichnis */jre/lib/ext* Deiner SDK-Installation zu kopieren.


> EDIT: Noch ne frage, der der das applet ausführt, muss sich dann nicht auch noch extra was runterladen oder?


Alle Klassen die benutzt werden, müssen dem Interpreter bekannt sein. Wenn Du Dich auf Standard-Klassen vom SDK stützt, kann gar nichts passieren. Anderenfalls musst Du benötigte Klassen zum Download bereitstellen.
Wenn das Applet im Internet laufen soll, empfehle ich Dir, das Applet mit dem JDK 1.1.8 zu entwickeln. Denn nicht jeder Benutzer hat sich ein neues Java-PlugIn installiert.


----------



## GsG9GaG (22. Mai 2004)

oh...also wenn ich zumbeispiel die JSObject.class benutze, dann muss ich diese Klasse extra zum download anbietet, sonst funktioniert das applet bei anderen nicht richtig? und dieser muss dann auch noch die classpath variable etc setzten? oder wie läuft das? odre kann man das auch anders machen? also z.B. die Klasse JSObject.class in den gleichen Ordner tun wie die Hauptklasse und dann so importieren??? 

wär dumm, wenn sich jeder noch etwas zum applet runterladen müsste um es richtig zunutzen!


//Edit:

noch ne frage...


```
try 
{ 
    conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://" + dbHost + ":" + dbPort + "/" + dbName, user, passwd); 
} 
catch(SQLException sqle) 
{ 
    System.out.println("Verbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: " + sqle.getMessage()); 
}
```

dbHost muss doch die ip hin, oder?
woher bekomme ich den dbport?


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Mai 2004)

Alle fremden Klassen die Du zum Programmieren benutzt, musst Du ja in Deinem Programm importieren, wenn sie in Paketform vorliegen. Wenn Du Dein Programm dann auf den Server lädst, müssen alle fremden Klassen, mit hochgeladen werden. Der Benutzer braucht sich also nichts herunterladen, das wird schon durch die VM erledigt. Sie läd die Klassen automatisch nach, wenn sie benötigt werden. Es empfiehlt sich hier die Organisation in Jar-Files, da dadurch auch die Ladezeit verringert werden kann.


----------



## Guest (22. Mai 2004)

siehe //Edit letzter post! Ich bräuchte noch antworten


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube, der Port einer MySQL-Datenbank ist per default 3306.
Den kann man nur in der Server-ini ändern.
Der Datenbank-Host ist der Rechner, auf dem der Datenbank-Server läuft. Den erreichst Du unter seinem URL.


----------

